
Stopping GAN Violence: Generative Unadversarial Networks - abishekk92
https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.02528
======
londons_explore
arxiv.org is normally free from this sort of spam...

------
curuinor
is SIGBOVIK paper, joke conference

p. funny

~~~
burntrelish1273

        Schedule (2017)
        Wednesday 3/29	Thursday 3/30	Friday 3/31 Saturday 4/1
                                   NOT SIGBOVIK                           
                 You don't have to show up; it's your life
    
     	 	                          SIGBOVIK
                                            But you should
    
    
    

[http://www.sigbovik.org/2017/](http://www.sigbovik.org/2017/)

